
Free Content Strategy for SaaS Companies in Early Phase - ianto
Hi there! After working in a marketing agency for 6 years and building out a couple of blogs to thousands of monthly readers, I would like to help some founders here who are interested in driving sales through inbound marketing efforts.<p>This month I want to help 3 Saas startups build out a content strategy for 2020. I am offering this service for free. Here is what we will do:<p>1. A full content audit of your current site to see what is working and what is not.<p>2. Full research on keywords to discover low-lying fruit opportunities.<p>3. A strategy on delivering quick wins for your blog based on current content.<p>4. Discover current SEO pain points for your industry and product (niche-specific only)<p>5. Find out what your competitors are doing.<p>6. Develop an extensive 2020 editorial calendar (work plan) informed by the above research.<p>7. List available distribution channels and develop a ruthless distribution strategy<p>8. Find ready-to-go guest posting opportunities for your Saas product - build credibility and incoming links to your Saas (Great for SEO and referrals).<p>Leave a comment below if you would like this. I am hoping to help out just 3 Saas startups for now due to time.
======
ryan112
Hey there ianto! I'd love to work with you on this. Can we chat?
george@moonfish.com

